# Was am Anfang nach Windows 7 installation in welcher Reihenfolge installieren ?



## Niza (4. Juli 2012)

tachjen Leute
Erstmal :
Der Grund warum ich Frage ist , ich will diesmal alles vernünftig und keinen Schrott installieren den ich nicht brauche 

Ich dachte ich Frage mal nach ,wie man vernünftig nach der basis Installation von Windows vorgeht und die darauffolgenden Programme und Treiber installiert


*Wäre das so eine Reihenfolge die vernünftig wäre ?*
*Und macht alles sinn ?*

1.Also Das Roh Betriebssystem ist installiert von CD

2.Windows Registrieren über telefon

3.SP1 installieren

4.Treiber installieren :
-4.1 erst Chipsatz Treiber AMD
-4.2 dann USB 3.0 treiber
-4.3 dann Realtek Netzwerk Treiber
-4.4 dann Soundkarte
-4.5 nun Grafikkarte Nvidia 
-4.6 Die Restlichen Treiber wie z.B. TV karte

5. aktuelles DirectX installieren 

6. Internet Browser installieren Mozilla Firefox

7. Avira installieren 
Dazu Fragen :

-*7.1 reicht Avira free komplett für den Schutz des Systems aus?*

-*7.2 Muss ich noch eine Firewall installieren wenn die Windows Firewall auch ihren Teil tut ?*

-7.3 Den Browser Schutz nicht mitinstallieren bei Avira ? Da er erheblich die Downloadgeschwindigkeit bremst?


8. Windows Update Ausführen und alle Windows Updates installieren 
*-8.1 Wirklich alle ?*

9. Power DVD 10 Ultra installieren 

10. DivX installieren 

11. VLC Media player installieren 

12. "Windows 7 Codec Pack" installieren 

13. 7 Zip installieren 

14. Brennsoftware installieren Ashampoo Burning Studio Elemets

15. Abode Reader installieren 

16. MS office installieren 

17. Extra Systemwiederherstellungspunkt erstellen

18. Spiele wir Starcraft 2 Installieren 

*Ich bin mir bei manchen Punkten nicht ganz sicher wie z.B. der Windows Schutz durch Avira*



Ich will nach möglichkeit Windows nicht wieder installieren 
Gibt es da gute Programme die z.B. windows sauber halten?
oder täglich oder Wöchentlich warten wie z.B. Reste von Deinstallierter Software Entfernen 
Ohne dabei windows zu Schrotten
*
Und wie oft einen Windows Wiederherstellungspunkt erstellen ?*

*Ich freue mich schon auf eure Antworten und jede Antwort

Danke im Vorraus für eure Hilfe*

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## FreezerX (4. Juli 2012)

Du machst dir zu viel Gedanken . 

Nach der Wininstallation + SP1:

(1) Chipsatztreiber, Grafiktreiber, Soundtreiber, TV-Karte (in der Reihenfolge). Der Rest sollte sich von selbst installieren, bzw. kannst du jederzeit machen.
(2) Chrome downloaden, Firefox ist auch in Ordnung. Dann avast! free installieren (meine Empfehlung statt Antivir). Damit hast du eigentlich jeden Schutz den du willst.
(3) Restliche Installationen beliebig.

Von Programmen, die Windows sauberhalten, halte ich gar nichts. Wiederherstellungspunkte brauchst du eigentlich auch eher nicht, wenn mach jeden Monat oder alle zwei Wochen einen, dann hast du einen.


----------



## nuol (5. Juli 2012)

Dann moechte ich auch mal darauf eingehen:
_(Dabei gibt es natuerlich viele Sachen die einfach Geschmackssache sind und bleiben)

_zu 7: meine persoenliche Erfahrung - MSE + Windows Firewall + Malwarebytes (kein RTP)
zu 8: wenn du nicht wirklich weißt welche du weglassen "kannst", dann lass die Finger davon und installier alle die WU anbietet
zu 9: Warum Power DVD? Versteh ich nicht.
zu 14: Warum extra Brennprogramme installieren? Es ist mittlerweile ALLES in Win7 integriert.
zu 17: klar kann man machen. Allerdings legt Win auch hier in regelmaessigen Abstaenden Punkte an (vor Win Updates, vor Installation von Programmen, ...). Und bitte bitte, lass die Erstellung der Wiederherstellungspunkte aktiviert. Wie oft habe ich erlebt, dass gerade so ein Wiederherstellungspunkt einem Kunden das "leben" (PC) gerettet hat, und wie oft habe ich es erlebt, wenn er keinen hatte, dass wir das OS neu installieren mussten.

Windows "Sauber" halten? Finger weg von 3rd Party Software á la TuneUp, WinOptimizer und generell Uniblue Produkte.
Nutze hierzu doch auch einfach die Windows 7 Boardmittel:
*Start - Computer - Rechtsklick* auf *Laufwerk* was bereinigt werden soll - *Eigenschaften* - *Bereinigen*, dort kannst du auswaehlen, was alles bereinigt werden soll.


----------



## Niza (5. Juli 2012)

Danke für eure super Antworten



nuol schrieb:


> zu 9: Warum Power DVD? Versteh ich nicht.


  Das verstehst de wenn ich dir Erkläre das ich ein Blu Ray Laufwerk habe  und ich mir damals Power DVD 10 Ultra besorgt hatte um Blu Ray Filme zu  schauen



nuol schrieb:


> Windows "Sauber" halten? Finger weg von 3rd Party Software á la TuneUp, WinOptimizer und generell Uniblue Produkte.
> Nutze hierzu doch auch einfach die Windows 7 Boardmittel:
> *Start - Computer - Rechtsklick* auf *Laufwerk* was bereinigt werden soll - *Eigenschaften* - *Bereinigen*, dort kannst du auswaehlen, was alles bereinigt werden soll.


 Danke
Das werde ich dann auch wohl machen und keine Software installieren dafür 



FreezerX schrieb:


> Von Programmen, die Windows sauberhalten, halte ich gar nichts. Wiederherstellungspunkte brauchst du eigentlich auch eher nicht, wenn mach jeden Monat oder alle zwei Wochen einen, dann hast du einen.


Danke auch dir 
Also wie ich merke sind diese Reinigungsprogramme einfach zum
Und alle hier sind der selben Meinung wie ich auch merke

Das war ja auch der Grund warum ich neuinstalliert habe weil Tune Up 2010 mein Windows zerschossen hatte

Ok das mit den Wiederherstellungspunkt 
Ich werde wohl ab und zu doch einen machen
Vielleicht jede Woche Montag oder alle 2 Wochen Montags

Irgendwie läuft der PC nach der Neuinstallation die ich gamacht habe fühlbar schneller 
Und ich habe auch keine Abstürze mehr beim Windowsstart
(Der Grund war Spybot gewesen : Teatimer) das ich auch nicht mehr installiere


Also die Stunden Arbeit haben sich gelohnt

Das einzige was mich nervt ist wenn ich Starcraft 2 installiere die 1000 Updates die Gefühlt einen Tag dauern 

Mfg:
Niza


----------

